# in your opinion...??



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

In your opinion, what is a better quality of life??
You often hear it listed as one of the reasons why people want to move to Spain, but what is it?? Is it the climate, the open spaces, freedom, slower pace??? And indeed, is the "quality of life" better in Spain?

Well I think so, altho its not easy and for me I sometimes wonder if, what I have here is worth the hassle and anguish its caused, altho I wouldnt change it for the world. But I cant really put my finger on why its better and I wonder if those that are searching for it know what they mean and what theyre looking for?

Looks like I'm having one of my "profound" moments again - sorry :confused2:

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I can think of a million reasons why Spain is right for me - I can think of a million reasons why Sweden/Norway would be right for me BUT I can equally think of a lot of reasons why Spain/Sweden/Norway would NOT be right for many. 

Those who do their homewrok are always those who will have the best chance of prospering.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

You have taken the words more or less right out of my mouth Jo ! I often have the same thoughts ...... the thing is there are plenty of things in Spain that I believe are better than in the UK - and therefore thats enhances my quality of life ... but at the same time there are things in Spain that drive me insane or that I dont have that I knew I had or could get in the UK ... so therefore my life is of no better quality.

I dont have an answer Im afraid ... I just know that at the moment Im happy here and have no plans to leave. I dont think anywhere ticks all the boxes - so as with most things in life you make compromises and enjoy the positives ....

If I think of anything remotely profound Ill let you know !!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I can think of a million reasons why Spain is right for me - I can think of a million reasons why Sweden/Norway would be right for me BUT I can equally think of a lot of reasons why Spain/Sweden/Norway would NOT be right for many.
> 
> Those who do their homewrok are always those who will have the best chance of prospering.



Its not just about prosperity and whats right for those thinking of coming to Spain for their "better quality of life" and Spanish lifestyle. I just wondered what it is that we're all looking for...I'll stop, I'm definately on one of my "what is the meaning of life" weird moments... I'd better go and sit on a beanbag and chant for a while 

Nice to see you back on here Steve, I thought you'd got the sack lol!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

No sitting in an internet cafe again - waiting for my next instructions again.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> In your opinion, what is a better quality of life??
> You often hear it listed as one of the reasons why people want to move to Spain, but what is it?? Is it the climate, the open spaces, freedom, slower pace??? And indeed, is the "quality of life" better in Spain?
> 
> Well I think so, altho its not easy and for me I sometimes wonder if, what I have here is worth the hassle and anguish its caused, altho I wouldnt change it for the world. But I cant really put my finger on why its better and I wonder if those that are searching for it know what they mean and what theyre looking for?
> ...


Hmmm. I, too, loved it out here for the first say 5 years and they would have to take me back to the UK kicking and screaming!!! So, now that I'm out of love with Spain I ask myself your question. 
Thinking physically, during my time here, so many people I know have developed heart problems. We now call it coronary country. The emergency care has been brilliant, but follow-up care abysmal.
Psychologically, after all this time I can't really say that I belong here. I have seen many people come and go and met many from different walks of life but still feel that I am on the outside looking in. My spanish is reasonable but I find the locals not that inviting. That's possibly because I have given up now and have become very choosy who I spend my time with as you do when you get older?! or maybe it's because I have learnt to go pebble hunting on the beach, turning them over and finding the good from the bad....the sincere ones and the ones that just want to make money from you.
Workwise, if you are lucky enough to earn decent pay for a decent days work and receive holiday pay then quality of life is greatly improved. You then have time to enjoy the open spaces and fiestas, etc.
So, in a nutshell, if you are fit, have a reasonable job with paid holidays or enough pension and like the outdoor life then I would say the quality of life here is better than in the UK. If you have a health problem, can't find a decent job that covers your outgoings or doesn't allow time off to join in the many fiestas etc, then the only quality there is is the sun, open spaces cheap **** and booze.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Chica said:


> Hmmm. I, too, loved it out here for the first say 5 years and they would have to take me back to the UK kicking and screaming!!! So, now that I'm out of love with Spain I ask myself your question.
> Thinking physically, during my time here, so many people I know have developed heart problems. We now call it coronary country. The emergency care has been brilliant, but follow-up care abysmal.
> Psychologically, after all this time I can't really say that I belong here. I have seen many people come and go and met many from different walks of life but still feel that I am on the outside looking in. My spanish is reasonable but I find the locals not that inviting. That's possibly because I have given up now and have become very choosy who I spend my time with as you do when you get older?! or maybe it's because I have learnt to go pebble hunting on the beach, turning them over and finding the good from the bad....the sincere ones and the ones that just want to make money from you.
> Workwise, if you are lucky enough to earn decent pay for a decent days work and receive holiday pay then quality of life is greatly improved. You then have time to enjoy the open spaces and fiestas, etc.
> So, in a nutshell, if you are fit, have a reasonable job with paid holidays or enough pension and like the outdoor life then I would say the quality of life here is better than in the UK. If you have a health problem, can't find a decent job that covers your outgoings or doesn't allow time off to join in the many fiestas etc, then the only quality there is is the sun, open spaces cheap **** and booze.



Thats interesting Chica what you say about the follow up care after illness - because our own personal experience has been truly the opposite. Without going into massive detail my husband who is only 50 now had a stroke 2 years ago - complete shock and out of the blue no warnings etc ..... - was in the costa del sol hospital for more than a week and they were fantastic .... and 2 years on the doc sees him every 3 months and the consultant at the hostpital sees him every 4 - 6 months - he gets a thorough check up each time. He has been on medication since the stroke and they check the dosage every time they see him and change where necessary .... we seriously have been astounded at how much care he has received, and continues to receive! 

Sue


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Thats interesting Chica what you say about the follow up care after illness - because our own personal experience has been truly the opposite. Without going into massive detail my husband who is only 50 now had a stroke 2 years ago - complete shock and out of the blue no warnings etc ..... - was in the costa del sol hospital for more than a week and they were fantastic .... and 2 years on the doc sees him every 3 months and the consultant at the hostpital sees him every 4 - 6 months - he gets a thorough check up each time. He has been on medication since the stroke and they check the dosage every time they see him and change where necessary .... we seriously have been astounded at how much care he has received, and continues to receive!
> 
> Sue


Blimey Sue, that's totaly different to our experiences. MOH, after his heart attack should have been called back for 3 tests and checkups, he was only called to 1. His GP has never taken his blood pressure which he has a problem with. I can tell you of so many instances where follow-up care has been terrible. You have been lucky or maybe it's this area that admin is so disorganized?!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Chica said:


> Blimey Sue, that's totaly different to our experiences. MOH, after his heart attack should have been called back for 3 tests and checkups, he was only called to 1. His GP has never taken his blood pressure which he has a problem with. I can tell you of so many instances where follow-up care has been terrible. You have been lucky or maybe it's this area that admin is so disorganized?!


Im thinking we should consider ourselves really lucky then Chica......! Obviously the Costa del Sol Hospital is our "local" hospital, but in the past two years we have moved apartments 3 times - to three different areas so had to re register with a new GP - and the quality of care for hubby hasnt faltered even with the changes. I also had a bit of a scare a few months ago and the speed at which they sorted everything was so fast it scared me into thinking I had something really serious! lol luckily it wasnt!!! ....... I suppose its like the UK ... what do they call it ? " a postcode lottery " ??????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Blimey Sue, that's totaly different to our experiences. MOH, after his heart attack should have been called back for 3 tests and checkups, he was only called to 1. His GP has never taken his blood pressure which he has a problem with. I can tell you of so many instances where follow-up care has been terrible. You have been lucky or maybe it's this area that admin is so disorganized?!


I've gotta say Chica, you're possibly the first person I've heard of who hasnt been more than satisfied with the emergency care here - especially compared to the UK, which in my opinion is horrendous. I'm actually getting involved in a family members ordeal right now over in the UK and I'm utterly shocked by the treatment thats being given and this is a life or death illness and quite frankly, if I could I'd bring her over here, cos I KNOW she'd have a better chance.

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've gotta say Chica, you're possibly the first person I've heard of who hasnt been more than satisfied with the emergency care here - especially compared to the UK, which in my opinion is horrendous. I'm actually getting involved in a family members ordeal right now over in the UK and I'm utterly shocked by the treatment thats being given and this is a life or death illness and quite frankly, if I could I'd bring her over here, cos I KNOW she'd have a better chance.
> 
> Jo xxx


If you read my first post Jo you will see that I wrote I found emergency care here "brilliant." It's the follow-up care I have found to be not so good.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> If you read my first post Jo you will see that I wrote I found emergency care here "brilliant." It's the follow-up care I have found to be not so good.


Ok, i'll let you off then Chica  I dont know much about the aftercare here, altho it aint that brilliant in the UK either

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Ok, i'll let you off then Chica  I dont know much about the aftercare here, altho it aint that brilliant in the UK either
> 
> Jo xx


When my friend had a heart attack here they were great at putting in the stent and didn't release her until they were satisfied. Great. But no follow up to that. She went back to the UK 4 months later (only here on hol's) and was directly put on rehabilitation. Nothing offered here of that sort. I have another friend who.........I can go on but don't want to bore people


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> In your opinion, what is a better quality of life??
> You often hear it listed as one of the reasons why people want to move to Spain, but what is it?? Is it the climate, the open spaces, freedom, slower pace??? And indeed, is the "quality of life" better in Spain?
> 
> Well I think so, altho its not easy and for me I sometimes wonder if, what I have here is worth the hassle and anguish its caused, altho I wouldnt change it for the world. But I cant really put my finger on why its better and I wonder if those that are searching for it know what they mean and what theyre looking for?
> ...


If you're retired it's brilliant here, if you have to work .......er....... best of luck


Doggy

p.s. Did I mention the coffee?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Well it will be different for everybody:

but whats most important is that you feel happy and comfortable, its not about any one thing, but a combination of many which suit yourself and the people who are most important to you.

For me I'm happier when I get up in the morning and its not raining like back in Ireland or its not going to be another 45 degree day with 80% humidity, this enables me to get out and about and enjoy my day, increasing the feel good factor

I feel happy when the costs of what I need to buy is justified and not extortionate.

I feel happy when there are lots of good friends around me who I enjoy spending time with.

I feel happy when through my work I make others happy.

I enjoy the little things in Spain that don't really happen at home Like:

Going to a restaurant and not been ushered out after an hour,
Everybody been friendly like it used to be in Ireland.
people been genuinely helpful and not just trying to Screw you(although there are plenty of them on CDS)
I enjoy the Variety that the region offers.
The culture and the history is great......
Where in the world can you visit a place like the Alhambra early in the morning then go Skiing then go to the beach in the in the afternoon.....

for me the quality of life in Spain was much better and I see Andalusia as been my long term home. for all of the above and many more, I feel Emotionally attached to the area and quite simply I feel Happier when I'm there..

.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Missing Britain?

Well if you go back, this is _you_ this is!

Here's a CCTV clip from the house of one of my bike mates in South Wales.....some scrotes were trying to burgle it!

And he gives chase.....I'm sure the ladies will like this!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Missing Britain?
> 
> Well if you go back, this is _you_ this is!
> 
> ...


 Im sorry for laughing - because getting burgled or having property stolen is NOT FUNNY AT ALL !! But seeing a naked slightly chubby male running around after them was funny! I hope he caught them ! ...... and he should get a medal just for trying ..... maybe he could pin it onto his exposed bits so that next time he is a little more modest !?!?!?!?!? :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

Chica said:


> Blimey Sue, that's totaly different to our experiences. MOH, after his heart attack should have been called back for 3 tests and checkups, he was only called to 1. His GP has never taken his blood pressure which he has a problem with. I can tell you of so many instances where follow-up care has been terrible. You have been lucky or maybe it's this area that admin is so disorganized?!


Hi- you can buy a monitor really cheaply. It's worth it.
Perhaps the reason why the GP hasn't taken his pressure is because you can get it done in a farmacia?
It's worth knowing what it is, then if it goes up, you are a step ahead can can get faster treatment for it.
I have had lots of problems with mine, but I've been living with unstable BP for a long time and on a lot of drugs.
I can't complain about the care here. It's been very good.
x


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Normatheexdiva said:


> Hi- you can buy a monitor really cheaply. It's worth it.
> Perhaps the reason why the GP hasn't taken his pressure is because you can get it done in a farmacia?
> It's worth knowing what it is, then if it goes up, you are a step ahead can can get faster treatment for it.
> I have had lots of problems with mine, but I've been living with unstable BP for a long time and on a lot of drugs.
> ...


Yes, it seems we have to take responsibility for our own health eg take your own BP. 
In some ways I think the system here is better than the UK. If you go to the GP with a problem he automatically refers you to a consultant so the treatment comes from the consultant, not the GP or at least that is what happens here so I have no complaints at all about that. 
My problem is that we seem to miss out on rehab/aftercare. I know it's there but it seems you have to fight for it. Maybe it's because they don't think foreigners will benefit because of the language thing, I don't know, but that has been the experience of people I know in this area.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> Yes, it seems we have to take responsibility for our own health eg take your own BP.
> In some ways I think the system here is better than the UK. If you go to the GP with a problem he automatically refers you to a consultant so the treatment comes from the consultant, not the GP or at least that is what happens here so I have no complaints at all about that.
> My problem is that we seem to miss out on rehab/aftercare. I know it's there but it seems you have to fight for it. Maybe it's because they don't think foreigners will benefit because of the language thing, I don't know, but that has been the experience of people I know in this area.



My OH is over 50 and every year, starting from a couple of years ago, he goes to the GP - bit of a well man's clinic - for a broad spectrum type blood test, blood pressure, weight, etc etc - bit of an MOT. They're quite hot on it here. The aftercare was great following his accident with a chainsaw slicing through his achilles last year - not our finest moment - but tested out the emergency care!!!  The mother-in-law, in her late 70s is constantly being ferried by us to doctors and specialists practically every week for various problems - it's a bit of a hobby here I think. But maybe it's our province, which has a huge elderly population, so not sure about other regions in Spain. 

Tallulah.xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> My OH is over 50 and every year, starting from a couple of years ago, he goes to the GP - bit of a well man's clinic - for a broad spectrum type blood test, blood pressure, weight, etc etc - bit of an MOT. They're quite hot on it here. The aftercare was great following his accident with a chainsaw slicing through his achilles last year - not our finest moment - but tested out the emergency care!!!  The mother-in-law, in her late 70s is constantly being ferried by us to doctors and specialists practically every week for various problems - it's a bit of a hobby here I think. But maybe it's our province, which has a huge elderly population, so not sure about other regions in Spain.
> 
> Tallulah.xx


My OH has never been or knows anything about a well man clinic. Your OH is spanish isn't he? I really believe it's something to do with being foreign. My english friend is married to a spaniard and is called to well woman clinic. She is the only expat I know that has been offered this. Her sister has never been invited. :confused2: Mind you, they are under 2 seperate clinics so maybe the one is superior to the other :noidea:


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> My OH is over 50 and every year, starting from a couple of years ago, he goes to the GP - bit of a well man's clinic - for a broad spectrum type blood test, blood pressure, weight, etc etc - bit of an MOT. They're quite hot on it here. The aftercare was great following his accident with a chainsaw slicing through his achilles last year - not our finest moment - but tested out the emergency care!!!  The mother-in-law, in her late 70s is constantly being ferried by us to doctors and specialists practically every week for various problems - it's a bit of a hobby here I think. But maybe it's our province, which has a huge elderly population, so not sure about other regions in Spain.
> 
> Tallulah.xx


They make me do that too...grumble..grumble..but I did get to meet all my neighbours having the same lecture from different docs.
Remind me. Please tell OH about the chainsaw incident...or mail me? 
Mine terrifies me, the chainsaw in the hands of OH!
xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> My OH has never been or knows anything about a well man clinic. Your OH is spanish isn't he? I really believe it's something to do with being foreign. My english friend is married to a spaniard and is called to well woman clinic. She is the only expat I know that has been offered this. Her sister has never been invited. :confused2: Mind you, they are under 2 seperate clinics so maybe the one is superior to the other :noidea:


Anyone in the system - from whatever country - is entitled to regular check ups after the age of 50. You don't wait to be invited - you ask and it's a service that the GP/Nurses (should) provide. 

Having said all this, we do live in an autonomous region and I suspect like most autonomous regions, healthcare is administered by (in our case) the Xunta de Galicia via Sergas. Obviously Sergas do have certain reporting and accounting responsibilities to the Xunta and of course the SS as in the end, it does all come under the SS generally.

We've noticed a few differences with administration in Galicia and these are clearly targetted at whatever the region needs. Assistance to familias numerosas, I believe, is one area where focus is given here perhaps more than in other areas. In fact we noticed in the tax return that there is a box for a tax deductable quantity specifically for familia numerosa. 

The point of the ramble, as it does ultimately all get addressed at the big brother SS offices in central government, I find it difficult to believe that general public well being checks such as scans/gyny checks for women, blood checks, etc aren't applied throughout the country.

I really think your OH should pop down to the GP and get it checked out - he is entitled to it. Ask for "analysis general de sangre" and then...."tension, orina, colesterol, azucar, etc" and the various boxes that the GP will tick to give for him to give to the nurse to book up the blood tests. Usually, in our case anyway, carried out by the nurse whose exclusive job at the practice is to "pinchar" for those tests, diabetics, etc. The results are usually back in a few weeks and you are given another appointment to go back and discuss the results with the doctor - plus any recommendations/treatment you require.

As a UK pensioner living in Spain, your OH I presume is in posesion of a "tarjeta sanitaria"? If he goes along and requests this test and the doctor refuses, then he can go to the region's SS head office and the GP won't know what the hell has just hit him. As I said, you are entitled to this service. 

Tallulah.xx


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

Chica said:


> Yes, it seems we have to take responsibility for our own health eg take your own BP.
> In some ways I think the system here is better than the UK. If you go to the GP with a problem he automatically refers you to a consultant so the treatment comes from the consultant, not the GP or at least that is what happens here so I have no complaints at all about that.
> My problem is that we seem to miss out on rehab/aftercare. I know it's there but it seems you have to fight for it. Maybe it's because they don't think foreigners will benefit because of the language thing, I don't know, but that has been the experience of people I know in this area.


Yes. Where we are, the rehab for some is awful. For some it's great - it may depend on whether you work or are retired. 
I guess if you are a one-man-lorry type business, physio is important. 
xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Normatheexdiva said:


> They make me do that too...grumble..grumble..but I did get to meet all my neighbours having the same lecture from different docs.
> Remind me. Please tell OH about the chainsaw incident...or mail me?
> Mine terrifies me, the chainsaw in the hands of OH!
> xxx


I'll pm you about it. Your's and our mutual friends from oop there came down to see him after it, bless!! I can't look at him using it now - but then I don't want to be far away either in case urgent first aid is required again!!!
xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Chica said:


> My OH has never been or knows anything about a well man clinic. Your OH is spanish isn't he? I really believe it's something to do with being foreign. My english friend is married to a spaniard and is called to well woman clinic. She is the only expat I know that has been offered this. Her sister has never been invited. :confused2: Mind you, they are under 2 seperate clinics so maybe the one is superior to the other :noidea:


Being "foreign" has not impacted at all on the standard of care either of us has had in recent years in Spain. We obviously try to communicate in Spanish where we can - but its often a lot harder to do when discussing medical issues ... so when the hubby has hospital appointments where we know its more than a simple test we pre book a translator which are available to us. I particularly needed one for a complex issue a few months ago and it was invaluable to me ..... but I have to say we are given every service and care irrespective of the fact that we are foreigners and really non spanish speaking ....... Sue x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> My OH has never been or knows anything about a well man clinic. Your OH is spanish isn't he? I really believe it's something to do with being foreign. My english friend is married to a spaniard and is called to well woman clinic. She is the only expat I know that has been offered this. Her sister has never been invited. :confused2: Mind you, they are under 2 seperate clinics so maybe the one is superior to the other :noidea:



Chica, sorry rambling again, but just to finish - the one thing we have learnt whilst here is that there are no computers waiting with your names on to send you reminders you haven't had yet that you should be having. It's a proven thing here - that once you ask, and get the first one done, you're on the treadmill. Until you ask, you could be 90 and you won't get anything through the door, whether you're Spanish or not. Obviously, you might have a doctor who says, "How old are you? Have you had one of these tests?". But that's luck of the draw with the doctors. 

OH, myself, friend from Mauritius, old friend in Canaries (English), without exception they've had reason to ask the doctor for a particular test leading to specialist referrals. Since then, obviously whilst the person carries on wanting to be checked, appointments were made for annual or whatever frequency was required. But, I repeat, no letter from a computer saying "Your a woman over this age, you need this test....blah blah" or something as obvious as that. 

Unfortunately, not just in medical but in general, we've found in Spain that you have to be proactive when it comes to service providers.

Tallulah.xxx


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

*Ahem..back on topic..for a mo*



Tallulah said:


> I'll pm you about it. Your's and our mutual friends from oop there came down to see him after it, bless!! I can't look at him using it now - but then I don't want to be far away either in case urgent first aid is required again!!!
> xxx


Some things in our bit oop north in Spain are more difficult. No public transport to speak of. But then, there's always a helpful neighbour who picks you up and says not a word, but you smile and thank them.
People. Ah, the Galicians especially are generous and love to have a knees-up. Kind to los Ingleses, because perhaps at some point forty years ago they worked in London and had a good experience.
No one much speaks English. I love that. I used to find it incredibly stressful on visits, but now after one night (in 2007) when I got drunk and babbled away, I am fearless...wrong, yes, but fearless!
My neighbours. Community spirit is strong in our village. (I keep thinking of Star Wars quotes now).
The neighbours in the next village aren't too bad either..
Compared to our lonely life in a rented house in York, this life is like being in heaven. 
xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Normatheexdiva said:


> Some things in our bit oop north in Spain are more difficult. No public transport to speak of. But then, there's always a helpful neighbour who picks you up and says not a word, but you smile and thank them.
> People. Ah, the Galicians especially are generous and love to have a knees-up. Kind to los Ingleses, because perhaps at some point forty years ago they worked in London and had a good experience.
> No one much speaks English. I love that. I used to find it incredibly stressful on visits, but now after one night (in 2007) when I got drunk and babbled away, I am fearless...wrong, yes, but fearless!
> My neighbours. Community spirit is strong in our village. (I keep thinking of Star Wars quotes now).
> ...


A useful tip, Norma - partaking of the local brew/moonshine aids fluency. Or you come to speak an interesting Spanglish. However, you're all rolling around and having a great time!! These people know what it's like to not speak the language when in the UK so in terms of beings on this earth, there is a lot of common understanding. I still find it humourous when OH switches between the two (usually the easiest/shortest word wins) when talking to his relatives. My uncle who was in Lancashire for many years - and swears in English like a trouper - still comes out with a few gems - recently we had "f***ing sesenta libras a Fenosa este mes". He cracks me up!!

xxx


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

I had a lady approach me in Monforte and was talking about the rain when in English she suddenly said Farkin' 'ell, the weather 'ere it's dreadful' and I'm sure I told you this already, got an attack of deja vu all over again...
We just picked 4 kilos of ceps (boletus aestivalis) in Gall. Madeirudo de veran 
Yummy, I hope!
xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> In your opinion, what is a better quality of life??
> You often hear it listed as one of the reasons why people want to move to Spain, but what is it?? Is it the climate, the open spaces, freedom, slower pace??? And indeed, is the "quality of life" better in Spain?
> 
> Well I think so, altho its not easy and for me I sometimes wonder if, what I have here is worth the hassle and anguish its caused, altho I wouldnt change it for the world. But I cant really put my finger on why its better and I wonder if those that are searching for it know what they mean and what theyre looking for?
> ...


Like thousands before me, well two or three anyway I'm sure Spain offers me a better quality of life but I'm not 100% sure in what way.
I'm pretty sure the Health System works better here although I didn't get any aftercare after having my daughter. (But as my husband is Spanish I did get lots of help from the family)I have a friend who has MS and her care is excellent. I'm still to find a smypathetic, caring doctor though.
Hours of sunshine has to be high on the list.
Life style in general is better I think and there's a more laid back attitude in general. Timetables for restaurants, museums, doctors, shops are much longer and that helps. However shops open later in the morning and there's not such a variety of foods in restaurants...
Food is better and attitude to food is healthier. OK things are changing, but for the moment food is still serious in Spain
People are happier I think
My husband and daughter are Spanish. Might have something to do with it:confused2:

I'm not sure that covers it, but i know when I go back to the UK I find it depressing and I find more unhappy, aggressive "grey" people there.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Apart from the weather and the relaxed atmosphere maybe the Spanish have something to do with it as you say,especially if you live in the right area.
Where I live they are cheerful,helpful and friendly and also in no time at all the neighbours make you feel and treat you like family.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

littleredrooster said:


> Apart from the weather and the relaxed atmosphere maybe the Spanish have something to do with it as you say,especially if you live in the right area.
> Where I live they are cheerful,helpful and friendly and also in no time at all the neighbours make you feel and treat you like family.


Sounds like a great place!
It's not exactly like that where I live, but people are helpful enough and you also get out of something what you put in, don't you?


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sounds like a great place!
> It's not exactly like that where I live, but people are helpful enough and you also get out of something what you put in, don't you?


I think its fair to say it much depends on here you live and how you go about your normal day to day life. We have had mixed experiences. Someone mentioned before that in the UK many people seem overly aggressive and depressed, well thats also the case here in certain places, as some of those people have moved here and if you are unfortunate to meet such people then it hardly makes you feel good about being here either.

Getting back to topic, its a good question, what is quality of life and do we actually have a better one living here. I think its possible but its certainly not always the case and I said above, I think its down to where you live and what you do and to some extent who you meet once you are here.

I think so anyway. Dave


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

So the question has to be asked is your level of happiness and therefore quality of life connected to our tendancy to compain and gripe, here is an interesting survey I found.

Irish second biggest Grippers in Europe only Brits are worse

the last part below sheds light on what some posters have mentioned, that the people around you make the quality of life better, from this the Spanish are shown to be happier and hence been around them makes us happier.. I agree fully with this



> The French whinge for just five hours and 46 minutes a week. Top gripes there are traffic and an expensive train service.
> 
> The Germans gripe about the busy roads and whinge for five and a half hours a week, while the Spanish spend four hours and 38 minutes a week grumbling about their workload.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

I should have added that many expats are lonely as it can be very difficult to meet anyone you can call real friends. Both my OH (a Spanish citizen) and myself have found making friends very difficult and I have certainly tried to hard at times and that never seems to do you any favors.

As Sue mentioned before, I also miss a good ole chinwag with someone I feel comfortable with, but finding that someone can seem like looking for the needle in the haystack.

I am now at the stage where I have almost given up on meeting such a someone

Dave


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

> The Germans gripe about the busy roads and whinge for five and a half hours a week, while the Spanish spend four hours and 38 minutes a week grumbling about their workload.


And here is another key aspect to think about; What are you doing here, are you working or not? The Spanish workload can be gruelling. The siesta exists, but not in a modern day office!
Speaking generally the Spanish work hard, or at least long hours. That said they have one of the highest number of holidays in Europe.
Anyway my point is I'm not surprised that if the Spanish complain about anything it's about work.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mayotom said:


> So the question has to be asked is your level of happiness and therefore quality of life connected to our tendancy to compain and gripe, here is an interesting survey I found.
> 
> Irish second biggest Grippers in Europe only Brits are worse
> 
> the last part below sheds light on what some posters have mentioned, that the people around you make the quality of life better, from this the Spanish are shown to be happier and hence been around them makes us happier.. I agree fully with this


Good article mayotom


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

For me it's the volume of people in the UK that gets to me, a packed Tesco or Sainsbury is not my idea of fun. Even if you live a bit off the beaten track in the UK, you will have a busy road not that far away to contend with, and with it comes the traffic jams, driver agro etc.

As soon as a weekend or bank holiday comes along in the UK everyone but a few, clog up the roads to drive to god knows where, to do god knows what. Everything has to be pro-active, why can't the British bloody relax? It really gets to me, I don't want to go at their speed, in truth I just want to get off and go my own way.

When we come over to La Fustera in the Autumn I am in a completely different world. I often choose to leave the car in the drive and stroll for 20 minutes down to the very well stocked, family run supermarket, and couldn't give a monkeys if it's a bit dearer than Lidle. For a bigger shop the Pepe Le Sal is a short drive on a quiet coast road, and when I get there it's not full of idiots attempting to run me over with their supermarket chariots.

I do a lot of aimless walking around and notice folk using their barbecue ares, swimming in their pools, doing their gardening etc. I just feel better being amongst people who don't treat life as a race to do as much in a day as they possibly can. Be happy with what you've got you guys, the sooner that we are able to join you, the better.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sounds like a great place!
> It's not exactly like that where I live, but people are helpful enough and you also get out of something what you put in, don't you?


Exactly the same for me! The Spanish react to you the way they find you......if you're friendly, down to earth, and show you're trying to embrace their language and culture, they do'll anything for you.
If you're not.....then you're always going to be an outsider I'm afraid. 
And if you're always seen with the Brit crew in tow in restaurants and bars then you've managed to build a divide. And there's no going back.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Exactly the same for me! The Spanish react to you the way they find you......if you're friendly, down to earth, and show you're trying to embrace their language and culture, they do'll anything for you.
> If you're not.....then you're always going to be an outsider I'm afraid.
> And if you're always seen with the Brit crew in tow in restaurants and bars then you've managed to build a divide. And there's no going back.


Agreed! It was a huge dent in my confidence, coming from the UK and leaving my family and friends behind - dealing with all the kids issues at school etc, used to fall on my shoulders with OH at work all the time. Over here, I found myself having to rely on him so much, hiding behind him almost whilst he took over dealing with the day to day. Difficult for someone who over there was sociable and outgoing, to suddenly becoming the stereotypical, reserved English type. Then I woke up, thought sod it, and just got on with it. It's taken some time to get to know others outside of the family - parents of kids friends, etc, but I'm getting there now. I just accepted that life would be different for me here and adjusted accordingly - although it's taken time. Everyone knows me here, knows I'm English, but sees that I make the effort to communicate and have been really helpful and welcoming. They've never shown me any predjudice. Totally the contrary. I know I'm never going to speak like a native, but it's becoming so natural now. The house is always full of the kids friends after school, the parents stop and have a drink and a chat - which as you know, a chat doesn't exactly last five minutes here, more like three hours!! I think we almost expect it to happen overnight, the adjustment, but it doesn't. Still really glad I'm here though. 

Tallulah.xx


----------



## ivorra (Sep 24, 2008)

I would not like to generalise about Spanish people. But in the years we have lived here we have mostly experienced only kindness and generosity. Of course, as foreigners,it helps if one can maintain a sense of humour when trying to understand local customs and little ways! The one thing that really creates a sense of belonging is the 'barrio' - in my opinion one of the best features of life here and something that hardly exists in the UK. Even in the big city, our local neighbourhood is still a village with truly local shops and bars. And how many shopkeepers in the UK would regard it as a point of honour when a customer (as I regrettably sometimes do), finds he has left his money at home, to insist that you take the goods and 'pagar cuando tu puede'. As for the pace of life, 'ocio' is taken seriously as an end in itself - for example, at local fiesta time the celebrations are never dominated by commercial interests, again, something now unknown in the UK - lesiure events there have to be hung on either commercial sponsors or good causes. 

Sadly, it is difficult to feel comfortable in the UK now. True the almost indecently lush green countryside is stunning and its great that almost everyone speaks my native language but there are so many silly, insular irritations.... different currency, different time zone, different electric sockets, road signs in miles instead of Km, driving on the other side of the road. And the streets are so dirty, and people don't seem to take a pride in their appearance the way they do here.


----------

